# finally a proper whizzer



## militarymonark (Jan 7, 2011)

I have dreaming of this moment for a while lol but I finally have an original H model, i hope to have it going by this weekend just have to put it on the bike. pictures soon


----------



## indianfaze (Jan 7, 2011)

nice. i hope it works out nice. i just got rid of my h model one. cant wait to see the pics.......


----------



## mason_man (Jan 7, 2011)

That sounds great! Pics would be nice too.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 8, 2011)

ok its not pretty by no means but its a whizzer that runs, once it gets actually warmer out I'll prob work on getting some parts at least painted the same color.  Im going to be looking some parts such as a different springer fork, a clutch lever, some type of 20's or early 30's rack, most likely i'll put different fenders on it. Im not sure what yet though.


----------



## MartyW (Jan 8, 2011)

That is great!


----------



## bricycle (Jan 8, 2011)

....looking good sir! If you've never rode one, your gonna love the first time you feel her pull you along. I will NEVER FORGET the feeling!


----------



## mason_man (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks like your off to great start even came with a hi compression head.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 8, 2011)

i should have it running today I just have to get a new stud/ or bolt and brace the exhaust, and them some minor adjustments


----------



## mason_man (Jan 9, 2011)

Did you breath life in to her yet?


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 9, 2011)

no, im not getting spark, I replaced the condenser, set the air grap at .10 and replace the wire going to the points and I still getting no spark not sure whats up. How do you take off the plug wire and body know?


----------



## mason_man (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi Military the air gap should be set .012 to .015 inch. Are the magnets on the flywheel good? There is a screw that holds the plug wire, replace with the same type plug wire. If the points are bad you can replace them with a electronic ignition module,you don't have to set the points no more. There about $16.00 per. If the magneto is bad there about $65.00 to $85.00 per.Pic gives details.Let me know if this helps.   Ray


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 9, 2011)

I was reading about the electronic ignition module but I haven't found any real tutorials on how to put that on, or at least a picture so Im not sure how to do that. But the great guy that brian is he's sending me a new magneto assembly tomorrow so hopefully that'll fix the issue.


----------



## mason_man (Jan 9, 2011)

Thats Great,Whizzer Works or Memory Lane Classics sells the module.They come with instruction,I use the modules and they work great.On the coil guard the two (allen head) screw have washers,one is a brass washer and a phenolic insulating washer.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 10, 2011)

cleaned out the carb man did it need it, I also found some high metal that must be causing some drag issues. So i dremeled that down and cleaned up the grind, should flow much better and popped the valve cover. Thats why there is oil and dirt all over the engine, lol the gasket was toast so tomorrow im getting some make your own gasket material and fix that up with some new carb gaskets. The magneto arrives tomorrow and IM getting new points from Chuck Gatto. With all this new stuff I should be on my way to riding. I'll prob do some port and polishing in the future and hope to get some gain and better flow most likely when I decide to rebuilt the motor. IM pretty sure im buying another motor here soon so I'll have a rider and then a rebuild with some performance modifications. I'll have to look more into everything but I know there out there.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 11, 2011)

I was able to get a new magneto and Im trying to set the points, so far from everything I read set the points to about .0015 on top dead center right before on the intake revolution, So i did, made sure the gap on the spark plug was about .025. Set the air gap on the magneto to to different settings, using a piece of paper, feeler gauges. Still no spark. Im just at a loss.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 11, 2011)

ok upon further reading I found that when  you set the points you need to set them to open the exact time as the ign lines up the with TM  on the compression stroke and they should be closed when the ign is 1/8 inch before tm. My question is does it stay that gap through out the cycle or does the gap get larger? But anyway I set the gap to open exactly to the specs in the manual I have and I still have no spark. To be honest I think I've tried everything.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 11, 2011)

...just in case, remove the flywheel and check to see if the cotter key sheared all or part way...makes the world of difference. Also, surface beneath points assy. cannot have an oily film under it. Also double check what mason_man said about the phenolic insulating washers. Magnets on flywheel still seem to have some magnetism? air-gap ok at both coil heel sides? ...now I'm out of ideas... cr_p!


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 12, 2011)

so I haven't removed the fly wheel yet, I figured I'd eliminate most of the issues Im having by following the tech data exactly, I cleaned the back of the points and case with carb cleaner and its dry.  I did have the points off after further inspection. So I did exactly to the "t" what it said and IM right on the money lining up the ign with the TM with in 1/8th" so the points are right, I didn't have another spark plug so I couldn't eliminate that but tomorrow Im getting a plug, how to i check about the magnets on the fly wheel? just throw a paper clip or something on there to see if it sticks? I know the gap is the same on both heels but  I've heard several different gaps which is the right gap? I used a piece of paper to gap it is that right or should I use the proper feeler gauges? I think Im going to try to get my Section chief to come over he has experience in setting points so maybe he'll have some information I might not see at the moment. Im leaning towards the electronic ignition module so its a possibility all these points will be eliminated all together.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 13, 2011)

YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!!! ok I had to replace the points and get a new spark plug, once I reset the new points I shocked the crap out of myself lol checked the plug and spark, although it still wasn't firing correct so I scrapped the .0015 feeler gauge and use a piece of news paper and once I did that it fired up for about a second but the more I adjusted the carb and everything the exhaust fell out so now I have to either tap the hole of the manifold or tap the exhaust with the current thread and run the screw through the pipe which is my preferred method cause then I dont have to find another bolt. So once I do that I'll try again im waiting for my cordless battery to charge


----------



## basementchoppers (Jan 13, 2011)

Sounds like you are having fun!  Looks like a nice whizzer, I can't wait for it to get a little warmer myself so I can take mine out too!!!!


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 13, 2011)

Its alive!!!!!


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 13, 2011)

so here is the video of it running, as you can see the rear wheel belt pulley needs some adjusting so thats in the works also. NOW that I have it running i'll prob start working on the bike and getting it ready for spring when the motorcycle safety course starts on base since I have to register my bike as a motorcycle since its over 50cc, but I'll prob have to put lights and stuff on it which isn't a prob I just dont have a alternator to charge the battery so if anyone knows of something let me know.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 13, 2011)

http://s3.photobucket.com/albums/y96/cosmo9o/?action=view&current=M4H00538.mp4


----------



## bricycle (Jan 13, 2011)

...that's music to my ears!!! Man I love that sound! Congrats, you are now officially adopted into the Whizzer back yard blood sweat and tears grease monkey association!


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 13, 2011)

yeah that was a crash course so thanks all for your help check your email brian


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 17, 2011)

added a copper fuel line, now it doesn't leak fuel anymore and it looks cool, also customized the intake so I can add a cone filter


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 22, 2011)

latest video and picture of the whizzer. http://s3.photobucket.com/albums/y96/cosmo9o/?action=view&current=M4H00612.mp4


----------



## bricycle (Jan 22, 2011)

...that thing is rad, dad! Sheave is sure centered now...perfect!!!


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 22, 2011)

yeah I spent way too much time on that rear wheel but it was worth it, It picks up pretty good now, I was riding it around. I'll prob get a video of me riding it around tomorrow so look out for that one. Hopefully I dont get caught.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 23, 2011)

...tell 'em you were just making sure it was safe to bring to the DMV.  lol!


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 24, 2011)

threw a rack on it for now, I need to mount a battery for the lights. I also threw a chainguard on it, what do you guys think about that chainguard? This chainring has to to go its so typical, anyone have anything cool kinda small though.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## thimmaker (Feb 5, 2011)

*Pictures??*

How do i post a picture of my Whizzer in this forum. I have them in the computer but have no idea how to put one on here?? Iv'e owned the bike since new in 1945 and put the "J" engine on it about 5 years ago.
Thanks, Geo.


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 30, 2011)

here is the tank i had built to put in the whizzer, of course its not in the actual whizzer frame but this gives you an idea


----------



## bricycle (Mar 30, 2011)

That is awesome!!!


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 5, 2011)

the tank is coming along, I have it painted two toned satin black and sliver and tomorrow Im going to put the red pin striping on it. I want a cool decal to go in the middle of the silver but not sure what I should put what do you guys think?


----------



## bricycle (Apr 6, 2011)

_Cyclamatic_, or Mon(monark)tra(by way of)city(urban)"Montracity" or "Miltronic"(for MilitaryMonarkAutomatic).


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 6, 2011)

I lost ya lol


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 6, 2011)

red pinstriping


----------



## bricycle (Apr 6, 2011)

...b-e-a-u-tful!


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 27, 2012)

so the tank fits a prewar frame and no the frame I hoped it would fit. kinda old news but figured I update on that. Put blinkers on it.


----------

